# Sig 1911



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey guys, I was curious to know if anyone owns as the title says, a 1911 sig? I currently own 2 colts but they are just range guns as I carry a sp101. A friend of mine has the sig desert model and let me fire it on our last outing. I've been checking them out lately at Vance's and such and I love the way they feel and might be interested in purchasing one in the future. I've been doing some reading on forums lately but seem to be getting mixed reviews on the quality of sigs over the last few years. I've never owned a sig firearm but have always thought of them as a good quality piece. However, research has made me curious and I'd love to hear more opinions if anyone owns one? Hopefully this doesn't start a pissing match like I've seen on different 1911 forums :/ as I'm seriously considering buying one in the future strictly as a range toy. I'm most interested in the desert model like my buddy's, and the full size scorpion. Thanks


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

I dont own the 1911 but have 2 other sigs. Great guns. Great customer service. Check sig talk forum. Great bunch of guys on there with tons of knowledge.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Mighty,
I happen to own 3 Sig 1911's. A TTT, 3" Ultra Carry, and a 1911-22 and they all run flawless. The fit and finish matches any Custom out there. Won't say how many 11's I have but there's a few, and the Sig's are as good as any of the others.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

Popspastime said:


> Mighty,
> I happen to own 3 Sig 1911's. A TTT, 3" Ultra Carry, and a 1911-22 and they all run flawless. The fit and finish matches any Custom out there. Won't say how many 11's I have but there's a few, and the Sig's are as good as any of the others.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

Have a full size 45 and 22 1911 by Sig will buy another nephew has a Kimber likes the Sig better


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't have a sig 1911, but I have a 229. All metal sigs are high end. Not too wild about their polymer stuff. IIRC the 1911's had an extractor issue, but I think it's all good now. Once you approach the $1000 mark you have many choices. I have an STI that is amazing. Ed brown, Dan Wesson, Springfield, are all there. I don't like kimber. They ain't what they used to be. Sig is a fine gun, but look for used. Sportsmanship den in Shelby usually has some high end used stuff. I'm not sold on duracoat, and the other paint jobs yet. Searching and shopping is most of the fun!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I never heard of any extractor problems on them, where did you hear this?


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Maybe issue was the wrong word. I think that was one of the major differences between them an traditional 1911's. I guess my point is when you start to approach $1000 you have options. Don't let paint and grips distract you from other mfg's


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

There are internal and external extractors and the sig has external like many others. The external is problem free not like the traditional internal that sometimes needs tuning. A purest cries about it but to me it doesn't matter either way as long as it performs.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Good info coming in. Like I said, I've always considered them a fine firearm and I guess in my original post I should've clarified better that I've mostly been hearing of issues with their 1911's since that is all in interested in and searching for. It seems like some of the issues are coming from the stock sig magazines? Does anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The mags are an issue no matter what 11 you use them in. I have 3 Sigs and all run smooth and without FtoF problems, I have a Springer that the mag needed a bit of tuning, it would fail 1 out of 15 times. Even had to work on my Wilson mags. It's not a manufacturer defect per say. it's just a tuning issue. Don't listen to all these Brand junkies, when a firearm is built and leaves the factory they just test fire them, maybe 2 or 3 rounds.. nothing happens right? You get it and try to run two or three hundred rounds thru it and you find a quirk, so who's fault is it? The nice thing about the 11's is you can tune them yourself, and it's fun. The mag tuning is it's biggest problem most of the time and with a bit of reading you can do it in minutes and be zinging away. I've sold all my poly guns but one and will probably never own another after getting back into these 11's. They are all just too SWEET!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I hear ya pops, I've always been a 1911 guy myself but poly guns are good too (don't own one myself). I think im going to bite on one of these sigs before too long. The scorpion caught my eye a few months ago but when I got it in my hands was when I really became interested. Those sigs sure do feel great in my hand. Thanks for all the info guys, I appreciate it. I'm pretty certain that the scorpion is a newer gun so finding a used one will probably be pretty tough but does anyone know how long the desert model has been around? I don't know why but I'm beginning to like the desert model a little bit more... Recently I found a nice used Colt commander for sale at a decent price so I've got 3 1911's that I want to buy. Like I said though I already have a full size Colt XSE, and a Colt WWI replica so I'm leaning towards giving sig a try.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Variety is the spice of life..!


----------

